# Ways to Make Higher Value Claims and Improve the Lowe’s Defective Drywall Settlement



## Jesse (Apr 30, 2011)

I noticed some serious concerns in the Lowe’s Defective Drywall settlement. Based on my class action legal experience and my investigations, I have raised my concerns as objections to the court. I share with you the web page, http://www.drywallsettlement.org created to insure the public and the construction industry is aware of the shortcomings in the Lowes defective drywall settlement. The site above explains how to make higher value claims that should be valid, and what can be done to improve the settlement.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Jesse said:


> I noticed some serious concerns in the Lowe’s Defective Drywall settlement. Based on my class action legal experience and my investigations, I have raised my concerns as objections to the court. I share with you the web page, http://www.drywallsettlement.org created to insure the public and the construction industry is aware of the shortcomings in the Lowes defective drywall settlement. The site above explains how to make higher value claims that should be valid, and what can be done to improve the settlement.


 Who would buy sheetrock from lowes anyways.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

boco said:


> Who would buy sheetrock from lowes anyways.


Agreed! Lowes sells lafarge board and in my opinion it's the worst rock Ive ever used, period!


----------



## Jesse (Apr 30, 2011)

*Lowe's Drywall Defects*

Could readers also describe some of the other defects they have noted in Lowes drywall? One post mentioned moisture which causes the adhesives to weaken that I have noted caused dents and expansion in drywall.

Thanks,


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You do not store sheet rock outside.:blink:
you do not store sheet rock outside.:blink:


----------



## Jesse (Apr 30, 2011)

*Lowe's Drywall Defects Other Than High Sulfer Content*

We all know not to store gypsum outside. Thus, I was referring to damp basements, and other problems with sheet rock, other than the high sulfer content of some Chinese drywall.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry jesse. Just being a dumb ars. I always use green board in basements.
If they want to use regular board,, fine,, No guarantees ..These poured form
basement walls take years to cure. Were doe's all that moister go to? not to
mention the floor slab itself.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 30, 2011)

*Lowes Settlement Non Chinese Drywall Defects*

Good point, but the cinderblock (1950s) to concrete (1980s) basement walls may create a problem. I was in Virginia in about 2000 when they had the 2nd driest summer in history. But that summer where there were underground springs I saw well water a foot below ground level! How dry do you think the basements could be in that area? Two basements even had exterior drain tiles without sump pumps! Anybody ever heard or seen exterior drain fields for drain tiles for water, not sewer?

I have seen the same moisture problems with green board/drywall. I even analyzed blue board, but it is hard to find in the North. When I asked the attorneys on the Lowes settlement about blue dry wall, they said they have never heard of it!


----------

